# Most colorful/patterned scorpion?



## thumpersalley (Aug 16, 2009)

Ive seen pics of Lychas burdoi & of Babrycurus (sp?) , they are both very patterend & different in color. What is the most colorful or most wildly patterned scorpion, in everyones opinion. Pics or links to threads please. Kim


----------



## psychofox (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's a picture of my adult Uroplectes chubbi female, I think that species would rate pretty high


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Aug 16, 2009)

I think this one is pretty sick


----------



## thumpersalley (Aug 16, 2009)

I really like this species. Can you tell me more about them, communal, single, burrower, climber, etc? Kim





psychofox said:


> Here's a picture of my adult Uroplectes chubbi female, I think that species would rate pretty high


----------



## Minuteman1776 (Aug 16, 2009)

that uroplectes is beautiful for sure.... here's another good one :

Alacra Tartarus


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, my little _C. Sculpts_ are pretty boring next to these guys!!  There neat!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 16, 2009)

If you're bored with your C. sculpts, you know who to send them to.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 16, 2009)

Gosh, that Alacran tartarus is amazing.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 16, 2009)

I tend to like the solid colored ones, don't really like them pimped out too much.  Some C. vittatus are pretty colorful though.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 16, 2009)

I think Pandinus cf. Militaris are pretty cool looking.


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm still contemplating deep frying them ;P Even found another little boy, added him to my kritter keeper.  But these are just neat, I love their colors!!!  Plus, I wouldn't mind having something a little larger, mine are so small, How big are these guys?




Warren Bautista said:


> If you're bored with your C. sculpts, you know who to send them to.


----------



## Gracilis (Aug 16, 2009)

Minuteman1776 said:


> that uroplectes is beautiful for sure.... here's another good one :
> 
> Alacra Tartarus


thats amazing! i didnt know such a scorpion existed haha


----------



## Aztek (Aug 16, 2009)

A lot of Tityus instars
R.Jencues(sp)
Isometrus
Leirus Jordanensis(sp)


----------



## Minuteman1776 (Aug 17, 2009)

here are a couple more that I'd like to have...especially T. Obtusus !

H. Charcasus - top
Tityus Obtusus - bottom


----------



## whitewolf (Aug 17, 2009)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 
I want these!!! OOO... Aaaaa..


----------



## Minuteman1776 (Aug 17, 2009)

This one is cool too... but we'll never get one. this was the only specimen ever found.
 T. Translucidus


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 17, 2009)

Orchid said:


> I'm still contemplating deep frying them ;P Even found another little boy, added him to my kritter keeper.  But these are just neat, I love their colors!!!  Plus, I wouldn't mind having something a little larger, mine are so small, How big are these guys?


You know how messed up that would sound if someone didn't know you were talking about scorps? lol


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Aug 17, 2009)

It's a good thing I replied in a scorpion forum then!!! lol
Hasn't school started yet??  With all those honors classes I would think you would be kept pretty busy 





Warren Bautista said:


> You know how messed up that would sound if someone didn't know you were talking about scorps? lol


----------



## MiGZ (Aug 17, 2009)

Minuteman1776 said:


> This one is cool too... but we'll never get one. this was the only specimen ever found.
> T. Translucidus


i think the T.Translucidus just molted, that's the reason why it has a pale color but im not 100% sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thumpersalley (Aug 17, 2009)

You are all are in big trouble!     

I was very happy with my meager number of scorpions, now you just added more.

Im a girl, I guess I got what I asked for with my original post. You guys are going to touch that comment, are ya?    



Thanks alot! 

Kim


----------



## Michiel (Aug 17, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> I think Pandinus cf. Militaris are pretty cool looking.



P.militaris is in fact P.cavimanus.


----------



## H. laoticus (Aug 17, 2009)

Orchid said:


> It's a good thing I replied in a scorpion forum then!!! lol
> Hasn't school started yet??  With all those honors classes I would think you would be kept pretty busy


believe me, the classes are not hard at all.  I never even studied when I was in them and they were easy as heck.  Did the same in high school w/ honors/AP classes too.  They are definitely different from regular classes, but it's nothing to boast about either. 
Btw, sweet looking scorpions!


----------



## pandinus (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=10111
no malice intended.


BTW juvenile U. olivaceus are pretty colorfull little buggers, so are adult U planimanus


John


----------



## TheAssyrian (Aug 18, 2009)

psychofox said:


> Here's a picture of my adult Uroplectes chubbi female, I think that species would rate pretty high


Wooooooooow! Love the patterns.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Aug 18, 2009)

My Ophistothalmus walberghi is the most colorful one I have. I hope to get more species though.


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 18, 2009)

Purpleorange8 said:


> I think this one is pretty sick


 What IS that!? Looks like hot magma.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Aug 19, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> What IS that!? Looks like hot magma.


Its a Ophistothalmus walberghi. A African Tri-Color Scorpion.


----------



## psychofox (Aug 19, 2009)

DireWolf0384 said:


> Its a Ophistothalmus walberghi. A African Tri-Color Scorpion.


Are you sure about that? The Scorpionidae family is not my area of interest, but to me that one looks like a Scorpio maurus.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Aug 19, 2009)

psychofox said:


> Are you sure about that? The Scorpionidae family is not my area of interest, but to me that one looks like a Scorpio maurus.



I just looked it up. You're right. I made a bad mistake and stand corrected. :8o


----------

